# Development book (little) error



## fluca1978 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,
not sure if this is the right place to post this, but reading the development book I can see that section 2.3.2 reports the Perl language as an interpreted one. I think this is wrong, since Perl is a compiled language, even if it looks really like an interpreted one. The proof of this is that a perl script execute all or none, unlike for instance a shell script that stops at the first error (at run-time).


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2011)

Perl is considered an interpreted language because you don't need to compile the code before you can run it. That the Perl interpreter actually compiles the code before it executes is somewhat irrelevant.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interpreter_(computing)


----------



## expl (Mar 16, 2011)

Perl program needs interpreter to run thus its interpreted language. Does not matter if the instructions come in text or binary format.


----------

